# Short term foster care for my cats please!



## Denise clemens (Jun 12, 2017)

Hello there.
I will be moving back to the uk from France in a few months time - the move will be quite a complicated one, where I will need to spend time living with various people until I am able move into my permanent home. I think that this would be very stressful for my three cats and so I am looking for someone to foster them for two months, September and October 2017 south of England. They are very well behaved and use their scratch posts and not furniture! They are 7yrs and 2 x 14 yrs and all neutered. The 7yr old would be ok to go alone but the other 2 would need to be together. I would of course pay for all health care and food etc plus a little extra. They don't do well in the cattery - it's a bit too confined space in my experience. They would have to be with someone who doesn't already have cats and no dogs. I hope that someone can help?! Thank you! Denise


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi there, I am sorry you haven't had any replies. I answered your duplicate thread in Cat Chat. 

http://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/short-term-foster-care-for-my-cats.450255/

Gorgeous cats btw.  I hope you find somewhere for them.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2017)

Good luck


----------

